# Good news - more UK aires.



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This looks promising.....

http://www.fylde.gov.uk/news/2010/oct/191010motorhome/

Pete


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

peejay said:


> This looks promising.....
> 
> http://www.fylde.gov.uk/news/2010/oct/191010motorhome/
> 
> Pete


Sounds good until I read this bit....

"Fylde's proposed sites will charge £5 per night, allow stays of up to three nights, forbid outdoor cooking and the dumping of waste or rubbish."

A system that will surely be abused as it stands.

Steve


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*good news,more uk aires*

hi,

its an area we visit a lot,usally in the car,because the daughter only lives 10 miles away, a few years ago they got very funny about motorhomes,wouldent even let them park for the day,but last time we were there,we noticed that motorhomes were specically included on the parking boards,we meet a fellow mhf van parked there,at fairhaven lake, and the fee was same as a car,but free for overnight.dont know about all the others,but if alright at one,probally fine at the other car parks.

mags


----------



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

Lets hope it goes thro` & people don`t abuse it and spoil it for the rest of us.
A fiver may be a lot compared to Europe but if it works maybe the rest of the UK will provide such amenities.

Some of the parking in this country leaves a lot to be desired for our vehicles because of their size & some authorities like to charge enough for it so £5 is peanuts.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Chigman said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > This looks promising.....
> ...


so what's wrong with that? The majority of aires are just for overnight parking, not cooking outside, or "setting up camp". No dumping of waste is common sense, surely?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

blimey, I didn't think I'd see this from a local authority:-

"Without a doubt, motorhomers are the sort of prosperous and well-behaved visitors that we want in Fylde. This is a new and growing market in which we can be ahead of our competitor resorts."


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have emailed them to commend their thoughtfulness and would encourage others to do the same, Alan.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

see separate post by Fylde council

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-95018.html

I would encourage anybody interested to give some feedback :idea:


----------



## andrewc (Oct 20, 2010)

*Fylde Council News Article*

We have received a large number of hits to this page today (probably direct from this forum)

http://www.fylde.gov.uk/news/2010/oct/191010motorhome/

If you want to show the council you are interested you can discuss if using a forum that our councillors and officers monitor.

http://getsatisfaction.com/fylde/topics?page=1

Any comments used via the web feedback form will be passed on to the relevant people.

Thanks again for your interest and positive comments

Have a great week

Best, 
Andy


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> > peejay said:
> ...


Not worried about the cooking bit Mike, but not having facilities for both types of waste could end up being problematic. Common sense is not a problem for me and you, but I can just see that being abused, and if that happens it wont be long before they are scrapping them.

Steve


----------



## squibnocket (Apr 4, 2009)

Are we all really so naive, to believe that they are doing this for our benefit, NO Rubbish facilities- NO Outside cooking- NO Waste facilities, And NO electric- IT`s just an excuse to get us off the roads and onto payable parking. Within 2-3 years there will be signs up everywhere. - NO MOTORHOME PARKING ON THIS STREET- 



Come on fellow MHF members,think it through

Rant over, Dave.


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi all......great news should it become a reality. How about pushing the power's that be in the Morecambe, Heysham area, acres of under used tarmac up here for 80% of the year. Very short sighted councils have a great chance to catch up with mainland europe on this.....Crindle.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Fylde Council News Article*

This sounded really good news to me, even though we rarely go in that area (obviously a good reason to start going!)
However


andrewc said:


> If you want to show the council you are interested you can discuss if using a forum that our councillors and officers monitor.
> 
> http://getsatisfaction.com/fylde/topics?page=1
> 
> ...


I couldn't see a place to make my positive comments. Does someone (not me?) need to start a thread on their forum?

Gordon


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds very positive well done them! Perhaps if they see it working they might put in a Bourne for black waste and fresh water. Didnt somewhere in Ireland do this? 

Lets hope more local authorities follow their lead.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Fylde Council News Article*



H1-GBV said:


> http://getsatisfaction.com/fylde/topics?page=1
> 
> I couldn't see a place to make my positive comments. Does someone (not me?) need to start a thread on their forum?
> 
> Gordon


I've started a thread thanking them for this. Perhaps we could all post some positive replies to show your appreciation in the following link.....

http://getsatisfaction.com/fylde/topics/overnight_provision_for_motorhomes_in_fylde

Pete


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Peejay

Thanks for that. I wrote a glowing report and offered to visit once it was up and running.

Unfortunately, it then expects me to log in via "get Satisfaction" or facebook / google / twitter. Not possessing these, I tried my wife's facebook account and it said it would collect personal id, photos, friends etc - NO WAY!

I shall write a message on here and hope someone in Fylde reads it!

Thanks again
Gordon


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes that happend to me as well.

Perhaps someone who can log in can put a link to this post if you think its a good idea. Nearly all the comments are positive.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Unfortunately, it then expects me to log in via "get Satisfaction" or facebook / google / twitter. Not possessing these, I tried my wife's facebook account and it said it would collect personal id, photos, friends etc - NO WAY!


Theres no need to be involved with twitter or facebook, you just need to register via the 'get satisfaction' option with your email - then after your post has gone on you'll then get email notification to any replies to the thread.

Pete


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

It's really sad that what should be seen as a positive step can be ridiculed with such vitriol by the odd member.

I wish that every tourist area had a parking spot just for motor-homes at a fiver a night. It's worth it, knowing that you've a safe and legal place to park.

If it succeeds and it's profitable then water and waste disposal could easily follow. Let's give them a chance folks!

And why shouldn't it be profitable for the local council? Why should the ratepayers stump up so that we can park free of charge?

Apart from which no one's going to get rich on a few motor-homes at a fiver a night.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We were at Heysham a few weeks ago (in the car) and noticed that the large car ark had hight barriers. The lady in the cafe opposite said they'd been put there recently because travellers had spent weeks on there, left a lot of rubbish etc. andf the council had to get some special bylaw to remove them


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I have just seen this and was going to post the link - beaten to it again, but I did send in some feedback and thank them for at least considering it and perhaps if they see we will support them, it may help

Well done Fylde...

Carol


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fylde*

Hi

This is soundling like great news from Fylde Borough Council, but don't forget...

See page three of this thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-51308.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=fylde&start=20

and this

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-82866-parking.html+blackpool

Anyway, irrespective of the past, this sounds like a positive step.

Russell


----------



## jobla (Jun 18, 2006)

:wink: 
This is good news indeed. I have already sent my local council (Sunderland) a copy of Fyldes proposal to see if it has any effect. I have been working on them for a number of years to free up some parking for overnight use without much success.Maybe when they see what is happening elsewhere they will respond. As an aside to those who do not know Sunderland and surrounding area has a lot offer the tourist. (Except decent parking)

Regards To All


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

if this goes ahead it wouod be great as i am a frequent visitor to blackpool and st annes and in the past have had to "find somewhere" and also stop on sites.

Good luck to them and 5 quid is not a problem compared to 18 quid for the CC site 5 miles away,


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I posted a thank you via the web site and recieved a reply. theres a lot of activity about it as you will see here

Phill

http://getsatisfaction.com/fylde/topics/overnight_provision_for_motorhomes_in_fylde


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Similar good news from Wales! 
At least 3 car parks now allow overnight parking, between 6.00pm and 8.00am, in Brecon, Powys. Two off these are literaly 5 mins. from the town centre with toilet facilities, information centre and supermarket close by! 
Day time parking, if you decide to stay longer, is £2.50. They do have a 'one night in seven' rule, but I would not envisage problems when quiet, as I'm told that there are two more small car parks, within easy walking distance, which also allow this!
Well done Brecon!! I'm sure that many of us will take advantage of this facility, and visit your lovely town, set in such a beautiful mountain environment!!
Lindsay[/b]


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Lindsay said:


> Similar good news from Wales!
> At least 3 car parks now allow overnight parking, between 6.00pm and 8.00am, in Brecon, Powys. Two off these are literaly 5 mins. from the town centre with toilet facilities, information centre and supermarket close by!
> Day time parking, if you decide to stay longer, is £2.50. They do have a 'one night in seven' rule, but I would not envisage problems when quiet, as I'm told that there are two more small car parks, within easy walking distance, which also allow this!
> Well done Brecon!! I'm sure that many of us will take advantage of this facility, and visit your lovely town, set in such a beautiful mountain environment!!
> Lindsay[/b]


Hi Lindsay
Do they actually allow sleeping in vehicles. Quite a few car parks near towns allow overnight parking as this allows drinkers to drive into town and leave the car and get a taxi home without having to worry but they dont like people camping or sleeping.

Do they activley put signs out for motorhomes
Would be interested in finding out

Phill


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

drcotts said:


> Lindsay said:
> 
> 
> > Similar good news from Wales!
> ...


http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/ukaires.shtml This site reports that the council have informed them that sleeping overnight is not permitted on these car parks.

John


----------



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

Although this may seem selfish & this spending cuts fiasco WILL hurt some sections of society, local authorities will always be on the lookout for new ways to raise cash. This may well prompt other authorities to take a keener interest in Motorhomes & how to utilise large areas of tarmac that sit barren from about 10pm - 7/8 am.
As long as they don`t over price & get greedy their local economy would benefit & help us at the same time.

:wink: 8)


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Phil
Yes, there appears to be no problem! Freinds of mine stayed on the largest of these about 2 weeks ago, on the weekend. They were informed locally that they could actually stay until 11.00am without paying!
If you check the link that John posted earlier, and scroll down to Wales, Powys, this confirms this, and states (including cooking/sleaping), updated April 2010.
We will be up there in the next few weeks, so will report back on the situation then.

Cheers,
Lindsay


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Quick update;

With nearly 60 replies and only one negative comment I think its fair to say that Fylde council now know that their plans are much appreciated by the motorhoming community.
Various replies from council staff in the thread seem to imply that they are very keen on moving this idea forward, heres a snip from one reply...

*"Dear Motorhomers,

Elected members at Fylde are driving this agenda and making every effort to provide facilities across the borough to accommodate visitors in Motorhomes. Updates and announcements will be made on the Fylde website at www.fylde.gov.uk as well as this Forum and we are in consultation with the major Motorhome networks and groups.

Thanks for all your support and positive feedback the Forum feedback is being used to develop our approach.

Thanks

Allan Oldfield 
Customer & Operational Services Director "*

You can still post comments in the link to show your appreciation....

http://getsatisfaction.com/fylde/topics/overnight_provision_for_motorhomes_in_fylde

Pete


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't think £5 is a lot as a couple of weeks back at Equihen plage the winter rate was €16 for 24 hours or €13 for just the day parking! We didn't stay!!!

Joe

PS Electric was extra


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

We visit there alot so this is good news. We have been fined in the past for parking on a car park (our own fault for not reading the rules and regs.) So this would be great. I have also e.mailed them to thank them for their consideration


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Rockerboots said:


> Lets hope it goes thro` & people don`t abuse it and spoil it for the rest of us.
> A fiver may be a lot compared to Europe but if it works maybe the rest of the UK will provide such amenities.
> 
> Some of the parking in this country leaves a lot to be desired for our vehicles because of their size & some authorities like to charge enough for it so £5 is peanuts.


I agree with you, but I was on a carpark at Lyme Regis earlier this year 4 m/homes parked for the day only when they left , out of the 4 ,2 bags of rubbish were left behind on the verge ,unfortunately we have not inspired everyone in this country to look after it.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Great idea, never been before as we usually drive past on the way north. If this comes off we will make a point of visiting. I have also copied the link and sent it to my local concil (Gosport) asking them to consider the same...you never know

Andy


----------

